# If you buy your audio equipment because....



## ru4au (Dec 7, 2011)

JLo does a commercial and promotes it you deserve what you get....harmon karden


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

I think I could _more_ than "live" with an All-HARMAN setup: 


















:drool: :drool: :drool:

IF that's what J-Lo is selling, I might have to buy myself some Glow too :T


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

What is JLo? Is this a dealer or installer?


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

lcaillo said:


> What is JLo? Is this a dealer or installer?


...Jennifer Lopez....


----------



## ru4au (Dec 7, 2011)

Not actually Making fun of Harmon really just JLO


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

GranteedEV said:


> ...Jennifer Lopez....


Oh. I've read all her AES papers. :whistling:


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

We'll start referring to you as KRu.


----------



## J&D (Apr 11, 2008)

Is there something wrong with J-Lo? Not from my perspective


----------

